# Tipps für Aluboot



## steffen1 (19. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nächstes Jahr möchte ich mich verändern, d. h. umsteigen vom Schlauchboot auf ein Aluboot bis ca. 4.30m. In die engere Wahl kommen bis jetzt das Marine 15F oder ein Linder. Es kommen 5 PS dran und es sollte für die Ostsee, in Ufersichtweite, tauglich sein. Möchte einen Fehlkauf vermeiden und wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp oder jede Erfahrung mit oben genannten Booten. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Firmen die solche Boote bauen und die ich nicht kenne. Schon mal vielen Dank!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hybrid (19. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Moin,

beachte die Sitzhöhe (im Schlauchi sitzt man bei vergleichbarer Größe niedriger und deshalb deutlich kippsicherer) und mich nervt der Resonanzboden bei Aluminium- also bloß ne Probefahrt und nicht nur mit ner Trockenfahrt auf Land entscheiden.

Gruß H.


----------



## weserangler (19. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Bei einem Aluboot bis 4,30m solltest du auf die Höhe der Bordwand/Reling achten. Für die Ostsee sollte da auch im küstennahen Bereich eine vernünftige Höhe vorhanden sein. Bei plötzlich auffrischendem Wind und stärkeren Seegang ist mit ner kleinen flachen Alu-Schüssel nicht zu spaßen, es sei denn man ist "schön-Wetter-Angler.

PS: Buster- und/oder Silverboote sind auch ganz gut...


Gruß #h

weserangler


----------



## steffen1 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Leuchtet mir ein,danke. Aber wie hoch sollte die Bordwand/Reling mind. sein?  
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Achmin (19. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hallo,
ich war auch schon mal drauf und dran, ein Marine 15F zu kaufen. Ich habe dann aber ein anderes Boot gekauft, was aber daran lag, dass ich es auch mit meiner Familie im Urlaub nutzen will.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal geschaut hast, dass es auch eine Reihe von zusätzlichen Ausstattungen, wie einen Boden für das Boot gibt. Dann würde es nicht mehr so klappern.
Ich fand das Boot sehr gut, habe es zwar nie gefahren, aber das geringe Gewicht, die Haltbarkeit und die nur geringe Motorisierung haben mir gefallen. 
Der Boardi "Meeresangler Schwerin" fährt so eins und hat einige Infos über das Boot auf seiner Website etc.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Hybrid (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Moin,,

nicht zu vergessen ist das ne hohe Welle in ein Schlauchi schwappt und der Auftrieb bleibt- egal wie voll das Boot ist- während die Alu-Schüssel nur noch "blupp" macht und absäuft.

Gruß H


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hallo Steffen,
vielleicht solltest du deine "Kausalkette" nochmal überdenken. Also in folgenden Schritten vorgehen:
1. zunächst das jetzige Packet behalten
2. Bootsführerschein machen
3. wirklich küstentaugliches Boot kaufen.
Ein 4m Boot mit 5 PS Motor ist sicher bei bestimmten Witterungsverhältnissen durchaus für die küstennahe Fahrt geeignet. Allerdings fallen einem sehr viele Angeltage weg - oder man geht höhere Risiken ein, weil das Wetter gerade dann, wenn man Zeit hat, eben grenzwertig ist.

Um noch einmal auf die obigen Stellungnahmen zurückzukommen: Es ist eigentlich egal, ob ein Boot vor dem absaufen "blub" macht oder "pffft". Für mich ist neben der grundsätzlichen seetauglichkeit des Boote *und der Besatzung* ( an letzterem mangelt es am meisten ) die Sicherheitsausstattung am wichtigsten. Auch dafür braucht man Platz. Das Boot, ob nun Gummi, GFK, Stahl oder Alu, kann durch viele unterschiedliche Maßnahmen zumindest schwimmfähig bleiben. Dazu braucht es aber auch eine bestimmte Konstruktion. Die sollte man sich anschauen.
Petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Ich bin lange Zeit mit meinem Linder 440 Fishing (6PS) an der Ostseeküste unterwegs gewesen. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht und mit Weitsicht und Planung habe ich mich auch immer sicher gefühlt.

Nur muss man gerade beim Wetter viele Abstriche machen und nur bei hervorragenden Bedingungen "raus" fahren, das kann ziemlich nervig sein.


----------



## zorra (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Schau mal hier Aluboot geschweisst mit eingeschweissten Boden 4,50l-1,90B-0,89h- 2mm Materialstärke Smartliner heisst das wird in Flensburg vertrieben auch gut im Preis mit 2900eurb das für die Ostsee reicht weiss ich nicht aber besser als das M15 und Linder.
gr.zorra


----------



## Waldemar (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

hallo steffen,
ich kenne das lindner leider nicht. besitze aber seid dem letzten jahr das marine 15f. kaufargumente waren für mich das gewicht von 79 kg, kategorie-c und die bauform.
ich hatte vorher auch ein 3,80ger schlauchi. 
wenn ich mit dem schlauchboot gegen die wellen fuhr, spritzte das wasser hoch u. ich war immer gleich nass.
das ist bei dem aluboot garnicht. da fliegt das wasser ganz flach zur seite weg. außerdem hat man in dem boot gegenüber dem schlauchi unendlich viel platz. kippelich find ich es nicht. mit nem 9,9ps motor schaffe ich mit 2 personen ca. 30kmh.ich bekomme es mit meiner frau gut über den strand. allerdings mit einer sliprolle. geht wunderbar. einlegeböden hab ich auch drin. wollte ich nicht missen.
den kauf des marine 15f hab ich keine minute bereut.


----------



## steffen1 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hallo Waldemar,

danke,das ist doch mal hilfreich, werde mir also nächstes Jahr das 15f zulegen. Wo hast du deins denn her, vor allem die Einlegeböden wusste nicht das es so was gibt. 

Ansonsten die gleichen Gründe wie bei dir, wenig Platz ( ich nur 3,30 Schlauchi ) viel Wasser über schon bei kleinen Wellen.

Allerdings habe ich nur 5PS. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Waldemar (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

hallo steffen, 
den preis fand ich nicht ganz ohne. ich hab ne weile gesucht und das komplette gespann mit trailer u. zubehör in der bucht geschossen. zu nem preis, da konnte ich nicht anders. 
jetzt wo ich schon oft damit auf dem wasser war, würde ich es auch neu vom händler kaufen. am besten ist, dass es auch meiner frau gefällt. 
5ps bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren. aber wenn man das gerödel geschickt platziert, geht es bestimmt ganz gut. wo ist denn dein angelgebiet?


----------



## Seele (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Man bedenke die Verbrennungen und die Wärmestrahlung vom Alu im Sommer, das ist allein schon ein K.O. Kriterium für mich beim Aluboot, außer es ist verkleidet.


----------



## steffen1 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hallo Waldemar,

stimmt der Preis ist nicht ohne aber ich denke das es ein leben hält,ohne viel Aufwand, und dann muss es eben so sein.
Mein Angelgebiet soll Rerik werden, voriges Jahr hast du mir mal den Tipp mit Meschendorf gegeben, war dieses jahr zweimal da allerdings ohne Boot, einmal im Ostseecamp, einmal direkt in Rerik und von der Entfernung und allen drum und dran passt es. Du bist doch auch in Rerik?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Waldemar (22. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

moin steffen, ich war auch des öfteren dieses jahr in der gegend. meist auf dem ostseecamp.
im frühjahr war ich eine woche in pepelow. dies jahr ist wohl schluß. aber im april gehts zum schleppen. geht mit dem 15f ganz prima.
fänge waren mittelprächtig. letztes jahr war besser.
wenn du dir ein boot holst, meld dich mal. egal wie du dich entscheidest.
im frühjahr bin ich wieder ein paar mal da zum angeln. vielleicht bist du ja auch grad dort.#g

@ seele;+ das mit dem alu im sommer kann ich echt nicht nachvolziehen. son boot ist doch kein sonnenkollektor. was meinst du denn mit verbrennungen? macht doch keiner ein feuer auf seinem boot im sommer.:q


----------



## steffen1 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

hallo waldemar,

mach ich auf jeden Fall aber ich denke die Entscheidung fürs 15f ist gefallen. Schon wegen dem "C" und dem geringen Gewicht, muss es ja auch mit der Frau handeln. Und Frau"s Polo muss es ziehen, hab selbst keine Kupplung dran. Wir sind sicher im Frühjahr auch wieder oben vielleicht treffen wir uns mal. 

Meinst du in kägsdorf kann ich es mit frau zu wasser lassen? das sind noch so bedenken, das ich an der "riesigen" ostsee bin und das boot nicht rein bekomme. ;+  

gruß Steffen


----------



## minden (21. April 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hatte auch früher mal nen OMC Princecraft (wie Marine) und danach nen Quicksilver 450SF vom Rumpf her wie das Marine 15Fish) und war mit beiden sehr zufrieden...momentan bau ich an nem 15Y....bald wirds fertig sein und ich schreib mal nen Umbaubericht darüber...


----------



## Waldemar (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

hallo steffen,     welches boot ist es denn geworden?
oder steht die entscheidung noch aus.

ich war dieses jahr wegen krankheit noch garnicht an der ostsee. wird wohl erst im september für ne woche.


----------



## steffen1 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*

Hallo Waldemar, waren im Mai noch mal mit dem Schlauchboot. Heute habe ich es verkauft. Das 15F gibt es nicht mehr sondern einen Nachfolger, glaube 400U?. Braucht aber Langschaft. Nach langem Überlegen wird es nun ein 14M. Ist leicht,59 kg, nicht allzu teuer, und Schönwetterangler sind wir eh. Das "D" hat mich erst gestört aber wir sind auch mit dem schlauchb. nur bei ruhiger See raus. In der ersten Oktoberwoche sind wir in Rerik aber ohne Boot. Nächstes Jahr im Mai wird es eingeweiht, in Meschendorf. Hoffe Dir geht es wieder besser und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal oben.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Jerkwolf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Aluboot*



seele schrieb:


> Man bedenke die Verbrennungen und die Wärmestrahlung vom Alu im Sommer, das ist allein schon ein K.O. Kriterium für mich beim Aluboot, außer es ist verkleidet.



??? Weil Alu ja so nen guter Wärmeleiter ist....???
Selbst bei 35 Grad ist da kein Unterschied zu merken.
Für mich ist ein Aluboot perfekt für alle Temperaturen, Sommer wie Winter!

MfG


----------

